# PIcs of my new Cobalt Blue spider



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I just picked her up today she is 3 1/2 iches and mean as hell


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

She looks like a monster


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

She is just kick ass


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Cool looking critter!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

last one


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

she sure is pruty


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thats an awesome spider


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet spider. Love the color


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

that looks huge gives me the willys


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

is their venom harmful?


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I read up on them before I got one One guy on a spider site said he got nailed by a cobalt blue and it was very painful also where he got bit it bled for an hour. He also said that he felt pain in his hand and arm for about a week from the bite.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You may wish to offer a different substrate that will allow for burrowing, as they are a burrower in the wild..








Beautifull spider, great captives, very quick to bite, but damage will not be life threatening....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy has sweet colors


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

are you going to feed him crickets or what?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks vicious


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> are you going to feed him crickets or what?


 id feed her nails, shes looks tough enough to eat nails anyway


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

damn straight...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that spider is pretty cool looking! And i dont really like them. lol


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam that guy has sweet colors


Just you wait tilll he posts pics of it when it is fully grown, the blue on the legs will be even more striking!!!

I think they are one of the best looking spiders around! Good choice :nod:


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes she will be fed crickets and maybe even some cockroaches my buddy raises to feed some of his spiders. As for her being vicious she attacked 3 good sized crickets at once when I put them in the tank.







Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I think its cool because it looks like it can climb glass


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its cool for other things too i hope


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i want one now that thing i fukn cool


----------

